# Why Do My Clones Look Like Crap When Trying To Grow Roots???



## laceygirl (May 1, 2010)

It doesn't matter if I use a humidity crib or an aerocloner, my clones always look like crap whilst trying to grow roots, the bottom leaves always turn yellow, and they look basically like crap... When I use the aerocloner I only use pH'd water and clonex solution, and when I use a humidity crib I only use pH'd water a little bit of rhizotonic or superthrive, they grow roots but they just look horrible.. What am i doing wrong????

Other clones look vigorous and vibrant, mine come good but it really slows me down...

The temp in the aerocloner is 24 degrees celcius, its totally dark and the temps under the lights are around 26 degrees celcius... They are under a 110watt day propagation flouro.. Bout 3 inches from the plants...


----------



## mississippi (May 1, 2010)

hi laceygirl, ive been lurking around for a month or 2 now,from oz, new grower, read lots of your input ,i give my respect, met billyblack, feals wrong me telling u some advice ,
only ever used humidity crib 6.7 ph water with seasol to spray them, only have 2- 18w fluros 1 cool 1 warm, keep lights at least 150mm ,6inch away, they stay green strong and even grow some,
thank you for helping me with everything u have ,


----------



## laceygirl (May 1, 2010)

Thank you for that,


----------



## lostinspace (May 1, 2010)

I checked out your journal, Lacie - nice grow!

I'm no veteran, but I'm getting the impression that the heat/humidity mix is what keeps 'em perky and green. My third batch from a homemade bubble cloner is much better than the other two (same mothers/strains); roots are in the water but the leaves are barely beginning to yellow at the very tips. I tried 75* (degrees) and 85* on the first two batches, and this one is 80*. I place a simple tray dome over the top of the cloner, and let enough air up from below to carry enough humidity to steam the dome walls (it will make droplets eventually, but I don't want too much moisture).

Anyhow, probably not too helpful, but I'm guessing the temp/humidity can be tuned to where the little guys like it.

Oh, also be sure you're not cutting too big of a clone - the size probably factors in.

Hopefully, someone truly knowledgeable will come along soon...


----------



## laceygirl (May 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your input, I am going to give the temp thing ago... I've also turned off the little exhaust fan in my aero cloner, only really need that in summer time.. (I'm in Australia we are heading into winter)...


----------



## laceygirl (May 1, 2010)

Here is what I have done to increase humidity... Got my little humidifyer and a small piece of insulation...This is a cold steam ultrasonic humidifyer.. Its really a cool little unit...







Here is a close up of the mist going into the lil cloning tent...







Laceygirl..


----------



## mississippi (May 2, 2010)

cool, u know your stuff
why has that clone got bud on it?
my clones are at 22-23C and 80-90 humidity and not that much light


----------



## laceygirl (May 2, 2010)

It was a desperation clone... The last of a great plant...lol... thats why it has a head on it...::::


----------



## hymem (May 2, 2010)

Lacey girl - Are you giving your clones any nutes? I usually clone using a dome but have used an aerocloner before. The key to success when cloning is temp/humidity and nutrients. I actually prefer tap water when cloning since tap has natural minerals not present in RO water. Once I take my cuttings I place them in a dome, and spray the dome(not the plants) with PH adjusted Tap. Be sure the temp isnt too high(26 C should be fine). Within 5 days if you tug on the clones you should feel the first roots emerging and this is when you can give them with a weak 150 - 250ppm veg solution. This will promote root growth. I usually root in 7 - 10 days in a dome. I have taken over 1000 clones so trust me on this one. By the way I noticed buds on one of your clones. When are you taking clones? Keep in mind that if you take clones in late flower rooting could take up to 30 days!!


----------



## Murfy (May 2, 2010)

i have a strain that looks just like that in clone -

all my others look great just this one strain , 've done the same as you with the humidifier but it didn't help i've just resigned myself to the fact that they are slow starters


----------



## Brainy (May 2, 2010)

Hey Lacey, just throwing a few cents your way I hope. To each their own but I have cloned in rockwool for hydro and am currently using a homemade aerocloner. I take 5-6 inch clones, each with branches started at the nodes. This will give them an added week of veg as soon as they root. I have used the humidity domes and always ended up with yellowing leaves. I no longer use any dome. My veg and cloner room stays at about 65% rh luckily. I do use a rootig gel, and 1/4 tsp/gallon of Clonex. Comes to .8 EC or 425 ppm on my Hanna meter. Bumps in 5 days and roots in 7-9 days max. I use Al. B. Faqt's philosophy of if you feed the leaves they don't have to grow roots as fast. If they want roots, grow em then. And I keep my lights, (4' flourescents) 8 inches from the clones till they root. Just my system.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 2, 2010)

So many people have issues with cloning, I dont get it.

Well, actually i do.


Most people say no food until the first few weeks of a clones life.

I completely disagree.


I have a home made dwc bucket cloner, and I use the "Lucas method" for food.

I give them 8ml of GH flora series Micro, and 16 ml of bloom per gallon of water.

I also give them 1 drop of Superthrive per gallon.

Last but not least.. I will add about a half teaspoons worth of rooting hormone directly to the mix.

Just fill the bucket with water/nutes til they almost touch the tip of the clones, add an air stone and hook it up to a cheap air pump.

Within 7 days you will have a grip of roots.

The warmer ambient temps make a huge difference, keep the temps between 65-80 degrees.

I have 100% success with it.

Might wanna build yourself a cloning bucket lacey.

You can always plant these clones in soil after you see roots.

If you need to ask any questions, or help to make it, feel free to send me a pm.

Best of luck


----------



## laceygirl (May 3, 2010)

Wow guys thanks for all the input, its amazing to me to see the varied ways there are to do this.. Well, I have decided to chuck the PVC piping and misters and go with the finest misters in nature... BUBBLES... I've just got two really huge 30cm airstones in there now with an air pump... Its creating heaps of bubbles, when the bubbles break the surface of the water the pop and a super fine mist is created... Perfect for cloning... I am using Clonex Cloning Solution (not gel) although I have used the gels in the past when cloning in a humidity crib... Cloning solution smells a lot like Superthrive... I should get great results with this as I am not drowning the clones... I have a humidifyer in my lil cloning tent and the temps are 28 degrees celcius and the humidity is about 70%....


----------



## bud nugbong (May 3, 2010)

maybe its just where i live but i dont see any need for cloning tents or aerocloners. i have great success with liquid rooting hormone and dirt in solo cups. MG soil to be exact. i tried 3 with no rooting hormone and 2 survived no problem and the one that died started drooping less than an hour after the cloning. Put them in the solo cups have them veg out for 3 weeks to a month max then transplant into a biger pot and start flowering. it works for me and its simple. like i said maybe its more humid over here near the water.

good luck everybody


----------



## laceygirl (May 3, 2010)

Hi Bud, yeah where I live it gets down to minus 15 degrees celcius in the dead of winter with a wind chill factor of minus 20.... It gets damn cold.. So I need tents and water heaters and humidifyers... Its a pain in the arse, but once its dialled in, it will make things soooo much easier for me... I don't like growing in soil, it attracts too many pests. Bubbles are how I used to clone 12 years ago, so I know its a sure fire method... Fingers crossed...


----------



## biggun (May 3, 2010)

Seem's everyone has good idea's..Maybe I am just lucky but I start with 6-8" cuttings..I first soak my cubes in a very mild dose of nutes, 1/4tsp of Gh 3 part. Then shake out the excess water...I shave off a layer at the bottom of the cutting and split it in half about 3/4 of an inch then dip it in cloneX... I also use a small stick to support the cutting as they tend to fall over in the beginning, this I have found to be very important in my success.. I always use a humidity dome and spray them with a mild nute solution every 4-6 hours... If you started with strong cuttings It works every time for me... I also make sure my temps are 80-85 degrees and humidity is 80-90% Peace


----------



## billybob88 (May 10, 2010)

Biggun - I've noticed if you add a silica supplement(pro-tekt) to your mothers and add it to your soaking solution for cubes it will help keep your clones from falling over. Makes stems very very strong and resilent.


----------

